# The SHTF for me and my sister back in 2015 a real life story (Not Mine)



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The SHTF for me and my sister back in 2015, and we both ended up homeless and living in a shed in the woods of the Ozarks for 2 years. Here is how we survived.
II made a comment in this thread about my experiences and I had multiple requests to make this into a full post, so here goes.
So my sister and I had some major life problems in our town, I won't get into that here. But needless to say, we had to get out of the town we were living in. We became homeless in a large city in the northern midwest of the US. And it gets very cold in the winters, and lots of snow.
My sister was on disability and she got $720 per month. I was unable to work at the time due to health reasons. No one would rent to us with only $720 in income. The waiting list for section 8 housing and public housing was 3 years long in the city we were in. We had to move.
My sister and I had kinda always considered ourselves preparedness types because we'd really both lived rough lives. This wasn't my first time being homeless. I was homeless for a lot of my teens and early 20s, but that's another story.
We bought a patch of land online(I won't go into any more detail on this for opsec reasons). It was $120 down and $300 a month, leaving us with around $420 a month to survive on. It was in the middle of the woods in the Ozarks. We just bought it sight unseen in December of 2015. We figured it would be better there than homeless in the city in the upper midwest. So we put everything we owned that was in storage into totes in the back of our beat up old truck. We drove us and our 2 dogs out to Missouri.
For supplies, we didn't have much. We had never had a lot of money. My sister and I had both only ever worked minimum wage retail type jobs. We had about 4 totes full of rice, beans, lentils, pasta and canned goods, and a tote full of dog food, about 100 pounds worth. We also had about 10 or so guns between my sister and I. Mostly value cheap stuff that I had bought at pawn shops when they were good deals. The most expensive gun I think I paid $400 for. These guns were mostly useless. We ended up selling all but a 12 gauge shotgun for defense and a 9mm for concealed carry. The guns were eventually turned into gas money or food.

When we arrived to our patch of land, we werehttps://www.reddit.com/r/preppers/comments/9c08k9/the_shtf_for_me_and_my_sister_back_in_2015_and_we/?st=JLK35FHJ&sh=f6eee6db surprised when we found a shack on it. This was a major blessing. It would mean we weren't going to be sleeping in a tent or in the truck, and we'd have a place to store our stuff instead of having it sit outside in totes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm guessing drugs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm guessing drugs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Follow the link there is a lot more to the story.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> The SHTF for me and my sister back in 2015, and we both ended up homeless and living in a shed in the woods of the Ozarks for 2 years. Here is how we survived.
> II made a comment in this thread about my experiences and I had multiple requests to make this into a full post, so here goes.
> So my sister and I had some major life problems in our town, I won't get into that here. But needless to say, we had to get out of the town we were living in. We became homeless in a large city in the northern midwest of the US. And it gets very cold in the winters, and lots of snow.
> My sister was on disability and she got $720 per month. I was unable to work at the time due to health reasons. No one would rent to us with only $720 in income. The waiting list for section 8 housing and public housing was 3 years long in the city we were in. We had to move.
> ...


Pretty interesting story UC.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's see if the link works this way:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/9c08k9/the_shtf_for_me_and_my_sister_back_in_2015_and_we/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That's an amazing story, Cakes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

He kept referring to his neighbor as "the hillbilly". I got news for him, he was one too.

I did read the rest but I never saw him speak of how they got there. I'm still thinking drugs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm guessing drugs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Probably. But it's amazing what he pulled off with very little and set himself straight.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I can't raise rabbits for meat. Let it be a lesson for you all, never keep something edible as a pet.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I can't raise rabbits for meat. Let it be a lesson for you all, never keep something edible as a pet.


It is just a mindset. when we had chickens many were considered pets I even had one that would fly up into my arms on demand. She was pretty awesome. When my 13 year old son was probably around 2 years old we had a turkey that would come sit down next to him let him pet her and then when he was done she would stand up and go do turkey things.

If you are hungry you will eat.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> He kept referring to his neighbor as "the hillbilly". I got news for him, he was one too.
> 
> I did read the rest but I never saw him speak of how they got there. I'm still thinking drugs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Who do ya think had more teeth the "Hillbilly" or the siblings?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I should think that since Cakes didn't mention parents, it (the reason he and his sis ended up where they did) might have had something to do with their absence. People end up in hard times for all sorts of reasons, sometimes through no fault of their own. It's always best to assume the best. Cakes, you're very resourceful, kudos to you!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I should think that since Cakes didn't mention parents, it (the reason he and his sis ended up where they did) might have had something to do with their absence. People end up in hard times for all sorts of reasons, sometimes through no fault of their own. It's always best to assume the best. Cakes, you're very resourceful, kudos to you!


Cakes was reposting something on Reddit. The title states not his story.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Cakes was reposting something on Reddit. The title states not his story.


Still--and not meaning to sound like a know it all, because I don't--but I doubt that an addict or someone recovering from a drug addiction could be so resourceful.

ETA: assuming the story is even true.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What fascinates me about this story is the way they (he and the sister) bought a piece of land with nothing on it other than a junky cabin, and they went from there. That's sort of what my family is wanting to do; just buy land and build our second home, little by little. Maybe something with a trailer or a shack or else just put a pop-up camper or two on the site, and then build as we go. We looked at some places recently that had pumps and septic tanks, but then the person selling--for whatever reason--had to stop there and put it on the market. Other places had trailers on the property...something like that in the right location is what we're hoping for.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Still--and not meaning to sound like a know it all, because I don't--but I doubt that an addict or someone recovering from a drug addiction could be so resourceful.
> 
> ETA: assuming the story is even true.


I don't doubt the story. If you click on the link also read the comments. He has a lot of interaction with people. He also provides more detail when people ask.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> What fascinates me about this story is the way they (he and the sister) bought a piece of land with nothing on it other than a junky cabin, and they went from there. That's sort of what my family is wanting to do; just buy land and build our second home, little by little. Maybe something with a trailer or a shack or else just put a pop-up camper or two on the site, and then build as we go. We looked at some places recently that had pumps and septic tanks, but then the person selling--for whatever reason--had to stop there and put it on the market. Other places had trailers on the property...something like that in the right location is what we're hoping for.


One thing I considered quite a while back was property like that then buying a used mobile home. If you go to places that sell new mobile homes, sometimes people trade in their old one and you can pick those up dirt cheap. If you consider that, try to buy as close to your property as you can get. The biggest cost is moving the home onto your property.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I think I'd rather live in a tent.

When I was married (one of two heavily documented mistakes) my in-laws were all big believers in mobile homes.

I wouldn't give a small puddle of thin green poodle shit for a used mobile home.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well for a temporary structure, it will do especially if you have kids, enjoy a nice shower and don't have to worry as much about mosquito's when answering natures call.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe for your kids. Mine will never live in another one.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

This is fascinating. I actually write articles for Homestead.org who are the people who do the Ozark Land thing. I'm not surprised there was something on it. My bet is that people buy those plots play with them for a while then peter out on the payments. I thought about buying some land in East Texas and selling it out as plots for bug out locations to Dallasites. But it turns out I spend all my money as fast as I get it. 

Anyway, the story is fascinating. I "reddit." I wrote an article for the aforementioned site about the best homestead dog... Great Pyrenees are on the top of the list. If you created an ending for the story and put it all into 1000 - 2500 words Homestead.org would probably buy it from you (with any interesting pics you have) for $100. It's not a lot, but it's not nothing. 

It sounds like a basic prep everyone should (based on your story) is an ammo can stove. They show how to make them on Youtube. Anything to turn wood into heat in a controlled way would probably have helped at night in the winter. The gun thing was also interesting. It turns out that starvation is a quicker killer than roaming hoards of zombies. 

Thanks for sharing the story. I'm always way more interested in actual experiences that people have had than in generic preps. Very cool.


(ooops, just realized it wasn't Your story...) same idea.

Since the story wasn't Cakes.... I'll add a few tidbits. The land was probably bought from OzarkLand.com they flip land out to anyone. It's a start but probably not much more than that. Depends on the plot I guess. My wife and I spent an entire summer searching for cheap land in North, Northeast and East Texas... a little bit in Central. We ended up getting a 10 acre goat farm in East Tx. It's best if you can walk it, see how it connects to other land, possible water and electricity, etc. But, in a pinch it's not the worst if you just need something "out there." The associated site is Homestead.org where they publish articles. They've published 12-15 I have written over the years.(they just published one of mine today as a matter of fact... they pay $100 a story) They aren't a prepper site, more a "chickens and plows" type of homesteading with energy, food preservation and money management, etc. They don't publish anything about guns and defense.

There's my 2 cents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tonybluegoat said:


> ...
> 
> I wrote an article for the aforementioned site about the best homestead dog... Great Pyrenees are on the top of the list. ...


(Right below really smart ACD's... :vs_smile


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Slippy said:


> (Right below really smart ACD's... :vs_smile


Australian Cattle Dogs also made the top of the list. They are good all-arounder's. Pyrenees are "lay around" and watch the flock types. ACD's are more active. Great dogs. https://www.homestead.org/pets/the-ultimate-guide-to-farm-friendly-dogs/


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Our mutt. Blue Heeler and Lab. The lab makes him too stupid to chase a ball, but the heeler in him herds any dog that does. (He's the one closest to the camera.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tonybluegoat said:


> Australian Cattle Dogs also made the top of the list. They are good all-arounder's. Pyrenees are "lay around" and watch the flock types. ACD's are more active. Great dogs. https://www.homestead.org/pets/the-ultimate-guide-to-farm-friendly-dogs/


10-4!

Our ACD is a BOEWAH...Barrel Of Energy With A Head! She keeps the coyotes away and the deer/rabbits (most of them anyway) away from our garden. Two legged intruders may be a bit concerned with her bark but get close and she will roll over and expect a tummy rub!

A Great Pyraneese would be an excellent choice and I'm here to tell you that if you wander upon a GP uninvited, you better be fast and hope a climbing tree is nearby. Don't Eff with a Great Pyraneese while its protecting its flock..or its people!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Our mutt. Blue Heeler and Lab. The lab makes him too stupid to chase a ball, but the heeler in him herds any dog that does. (He's the one closest to the camera.)
> 
> View attachment 82271


Is your dog a liberal? Is he triggered and prejudice against conservative cats?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Great story....lucky strike on the land. Does it really get that cold down their? I am in the upper midwest, -20 in the winter isn't uncommon, above 20 in the winter feels like a heat wave.

Currently on zillow and google earth looking at cheap properties lol.

Edit: like he mentioned I probably spend more on firearms and ammo than I should...but I am also a gun enthusiast. But his point makes very valid sense.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

youngridge said:


> Great story....lucky strike on the land. Does it really get that cold down their? I am in the upper midwest, -20 in the winter isn't uncommon, above 20 in the winter feels like a heat wave.
> 
> Currently on zillow and google earth looking at cheap properties lol.
> 
> Edit: like he mentioned I probably spend more on firearms and ammo than I should...but I am also a gun enthusiast. But his point makes very valid sense.


I don't think the Ozarks get -20. I seem to remember he said it did where he moved from.

The website that tony spoke of does offer inexpensive land. They buy cheap acreage and sell small lots and make a bundle. Partly off of financing it too. Companies like that also do it in Colorado and Texas that I know of and probably other places also. When I lived in Colorado there was a company doing that just 20 miles or less from where I lived. I have also seen ads like this for south Texas.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

It might be my national pride, but my favourite dog is the Argentinian Dogo. Great breed.
They're used mostly for hunting and defense. There have been several cases of dogos killing pumas or has you guys know them, cougars. Search em on youtube and tons of hunting videos should pop up
but well anyways, great story, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

why does anyone "think" that they need to own land for shtf? there's going to be no rules or laws. There will be no way to know if a guy is the real owner of the land, building, gear, livestock, etc, or just that persons (recent) killer. So nobody's going to give a damn or believe your claims to ownership. If you're being adequately discrete, you can have at least a dozen people in the same square mile of wooded hills with you and they'll never know that you're there. You can easily walk 20 miles a day on flat, open, solid ground, or 10 miles a day in wooded hills. So what are the odds that anyone will be around, once you've holed up for 6-12 months, never coming out in daylight? 90-99% of the population is going to be dead a year after shtf. Therefore, if you have NVD goggles and enough sense to not be out and about during daylight hours, you need not buy any land, nor travel far to your BOL, nor have a problem having caches near you. Just keep them small enough to be able to get them emplaced in one night, showing no light, and leaving no sign. If you choose to use a 55 gallon drum, you dig the hole and dispose of the dirt in one night, bringing in the sheet metal or fiberglass "lid" with you. The next night, you bring in the empty drum and fill in around it. Then you wait at least a month, looking for any sign that anyone's noticed your activities. If they have, they'll dig up your cache, and probably not bother to carefully conceal it again. If all is well, walk alongside of a bicycle, bringing in 100-150 lbs of grain, legums, salt, honey, perhaps 2x a night, and then re-conceal it. Have the stuff be in several bags and have a pack so that you dont leave bike tracks right up to the cache, of course. Making a few trips, with 50 lbs each, for 100m or so, is no big deal for a strong man. Keep quite a distance between caches, of course, so that losing one doesn't mean that you lose the others.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

okey said:


> why does anyone "think" that they need to own land for shtf? there's going to be no rules or laws. There will be no way to know if a guy is the real owner of the land, building, gear, livestock, etc, or just that persons (recent) killer. So nobody's going to give a damn or believe your claims to ownership. If you're being adequately discrete, you can have at least a dozen people in the same square mile of wooded hills with you and they'll never know that you're there. You can easily walk 20 miles a day on flat, open, solid ground, or 10 miles a day in wooded hills. So what are the odds that anyone will be around, once you've holed up for 6-12 months, never coming out in daylight? 90-99% of the population is going to be dead a year after shtf. Therefore, if you have NVD goggles and enough sense to not be out and about during daylight hours, you need not buy any land, nor travel far to your BOL, nor have a problem having caches near you. Just keep them small enough to be able to get them emplaced in one night, showing no light, and leaving no sign. If you choose to use a 55 gallon drum, you dig the hole and dispose of the dirt in one night, bringing in the sheet metal or fiberglass "lid" with you. The next night, you bring in the empty drum and fill in around it. Then you wait at least a month, looking for any sign that anyone's noticed your activities. If they have, they'll dig up your cache, and probably not bother to carefully conceal it again. If all is well, walk alongside of a bicycle, bringing in 100-150 lbs of grain, legums, salt, honey, perhaps 2x a night, and then re-conceal it. Have the stuff be in several bags and have a pack so that you dont leave bike tracks right up to the cache, of course. Making a few trips, with 50 lbs each, for 100m or so, is no big deal for a strong man. Keep quite a distance between caches, of course, so that losing one doesn't mean that you lose the others.


I own a 200 acre farm.

I can tell the difference between my own tracks and deer or games tracks let alone bicycle tracks or someone carrying in one to one fifty pounds of gear.

If you know what to look for, it is quite easy. 
Just observe nature and you can pick up on the signs with no real special training.

Although the SAS Guide book to tracking was helpful.

Things look very different between night using NVD goggles and day light.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

U C, Thanks for sharing that, I hope you and your sister are living easier lives now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Elvis said:


> U C, Thanks for sharing that, I hope you and your sister are living easier lives now.


In the title he states not mine. That is a story he found on Reddit.


----------

